# MTB- und Crossrennen Klotten -Mosel 25.10.09



## elmar schrauth (7. Oktober 2009)

Alle Infos/Ameldeunterlagen hier :


http://www.cx-sport.de/content/1-klottener-mountainbikerennen


----------



## Reiler (18. Oktober 2009)

heute wurde mir die strecke gezeigt. anwesen amsportplatz hat duschen etc. eine full speedstrecke mit 1 kurzen anstieg.darf als waldautobahn bezeichnet werden. Professionelle mtb ler oder gute lizenzfahrer dürfen keinen cc kurs erwarten.

es ist ein rennen das zum ersten mal stattfindet und somit die strecke auch absoluten anfängern entgegenkommt. Technischer anspruch ist eigentlich bis auf "den hügel"  wenig vorhanden. 

aber: ein schneller bis sehr schneller kurs den ich wahrscheinlich mit dem crosser angehen werde(endlich wieder)
meine trainingsrundenzeit lag bei ca 7 minuten. ich denke im rennen wirds noch etwas kürzer für die guten leute.

asphalt, waldautobahn und buckelwiese. 3 mal hürden, sandgrube:!!/(geil)!!



danke an den veranstalter fürs zeigen der strecke.  da wird herzblut reingesteckt mit viel engagement und liebe zum sport!
ich denke es dürfen alle kommen die gerne kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (31. Oktober 2009)

Es waren ja einige Fotografen an der Strecke. Wo findet man die Bilder?


----------



## elmar schrauth (4. November 2009)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Es waren ja einige Fotografen an der Strecke. Wo findet man die Bilder?



Auf www.cx-sport.de


----------

